# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Chimpertainment's WorkBook

## Chimpertainment

Ld'ing has always been a part of my life. As a child, I learned how to navigate dreams in reaction to nightmares. I am older now and it has been a long time since I was an active dreamer. Somehow it become a thing of the past; however, I am going to bring it back into the future. 
The old tasks seem like a good place to start. So I will update again once progress has been made.  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class! Sorry for the late reply, I've been away.

I was just like you, started getting lucid because of nightmares as a child. I think that because you've had an easy time getting lucid as a child you will have an easier time getting lucid as an adult compared to other people. Looking forward to reading about your progress! I'll be around if you have any questions at all.

----------


## Chimpertainment

Thanx for the welcome!
Yeah, it was much easier when I was younger though. Somehow my intention was stronger, and my perceptive limitations were weaker. Recall has been a chore, so I definitely have some things to work on. And its encouraging to know I will have some help!  :smiley:

----------


## Chimpertainment

Last night, I went to sleep at about 10pm. I had to work at 4am so I only had about 5 hours of sleep. I was able to take a nap after work however, and I have a small success to report from that nap.
I went to sleep at about 11am and successfully entered sleep paralysis. Unfortunately, I became startled and jumped a bit in bed.  ::lol:: 
It didnt actually occur to me that I had entered sleep paralysis until after I woke up from my nap. When I did realize this, it was totally invigorating. I havent been lucid in a long time and I am focusing on slowly building my abilities. In the past, I would make a strong effort for a short time and that resulted in me experiencing sporadic lucidity and recall. 
I am almost to my goal of lucidity and I am working to ensure this consistency continues into lucid dreams.

Lucid Goals:

1. Maintain Vivid Lucidity for a reasonable length of dream time
2. Maintain Consistent Vivid Dream Recall
3. Fly
4. Fly to Thomas Square in Hawaii
5. When at Thomas Square, Drink a potion and observe the results.

To the Task!  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Good luck! To be honest one of the most rewarding lucids have been when I've done nothing but walk around and take it all in. The pure awesomeness that your mind can create an entire world that you can interact with your senses in, as if it were real life, never fails to astonish.

----------


## Chimpertainment

I had a lucid today! Funny thing, your suggestion is pretty much all I did, lol. I tried to levitate but it was too hard so I ended up walking around taking in the scenery. 

This is the dream: The Dream

I did a wbtb and said a mantra "I will have a lucid dream" as long as I could remain aware. My intent was to wild but I wasnt able to maintain the awareness. Still a big step though.  :smiley:

----------


## Chimpertainment

Making some progress!

I had a lucid and completed my flying goal! This has me so pumped to keep becoming lucid, its unreal!  ::D: 

Props to you Matt for creating the support!! You da man!  ::D: 

I wanted to do another task this morning but I didnt make a clear decision before falling asleep. Gonna try the basic summon task for the competition thread next. Probably gonna take me a while to get to Hawaii. Even though I flew into space this morning, flying across the planet is a different story. Ive done that before, but im definitely not there yet. 
Its good to have something show that im making progress! 

Journal Entry

----------


## Matte87

Haha thanks  :smiley:  You've had it in you all this time though, so You da man!  :wink2:  

Going to Hawaii, wouldn't that be teleporting? Also summoning is easy, just expect things to be around the corner or behind your back and they'll be there. Summoning people is the easiest, just shout out their name and they'll answer.

----------

